# Thoughts JD110 Kubota M59?



## JRP-ENT (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello, I just sold a 555 backhoe that I dont use much and am thinking of replacing it with one of the large mini TLB's I am considering a John Deere 110 or a Kubota M59. It bothers me that neither of these have factory cabs however the Laurin cabs look pretty nice. Jcb also makes a hoe this size with a factory cab but the reviews I have read don't look good for this machine. Has anyone had/have one of these with the cab etc???? What did you think of the tractor cab etc and did you use it for snow???? Also does anyone know of one of these for sale? Thanks I look forward to your feedback! -Jon


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

not sure about the snow removal aspect of one of these machines but I can tell you with certainty NEVER buy anything from jcb. its cheaply made and wears out quick, not to mention they dont have enough power to do much of anything other than drive down the road. plus dealers are hard to find so that means if something breaks you will have to wait even longer for parts. I would stick with just about anything kubota makes. their equipment is a little expensive but it lasts forever as long as you maintain it.


----------



## JRP-ENT (Nov 13, 2010)

Pete, Thank you for your input! I had not given much thought to the JCB because of the bad reviews I had read about them. The only feature I had found nice was the factory cab. I found a JD 110 with a cab that I think I will be buying as long as it is what the guy says. I would still like to see a M59 with a cab if anyone comes across one I would love to check it out and maybe trade this 110 in towards it. Thanks-Jon


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

the 110 is a pretty even match for the L48. the M59 is a notch up. we have good kubota dealers here, so that would be my choice.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

I can tell you, the 110 is an EXCELLENT machine. The aftermarket cab sucks. It's loud in there. Very loud. Also, Deere quit building the 110 this year. So unless you buy used, you've got to find one sitting on a dealers lot if you want a new one. I found a dealer in Texas with 4 new ones. Just need to sell mine...


----------



## JRP-ENT (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Mich! 

I have heard from others the cabs are very loud on these machines. I really need to use it for snow so I need a cab unfortunetly. Whats your machine your selling? Does it have a cab? Thanks -Jon


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

I have a Kubota L48, and put a Sims cab on it last year. I couldn't find a curtis cab for it, as they quit making them a couple years ago. The cab is nice, but not overly impressed with some minor issues that it came with, basically stuff didn't line up like it should have, and I was told by Sims to just drill some new holes. For 6K for a cab, it should have no issues. It is somewhat loud inside, but being nice and warm and out of the elements are a nice trade off. A friend has a M59 with no cab, and uses it for driveways in the winter. If the 110 is the same in comparision as the L48, I would go with the 59 and bite the bullet on a cab myself.


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a 2010 jd 110 tlb for sale 185 hours for 33k no cab but excellent machine send email if interested [email protected]


----------



## Dagwell (Dec 9, 2011)

My personally don't like the Jd110 i have rented one it seems cheaply made to me. My local dealer sells both and he said it was a POS compared to the m59. I Bought the M59 and love it.


----------



## michdeere (Dec 20, 2005)

Jon- sorry for the delay in replying. My 110's a 2002 with about 1200 hours and no cab. It's been a great machine. Not sure how you'd like the open station for snow removal. Carhartt's are cheaper than a cab though.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

orange!!Thumbs Up


----------

